# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Как из Word сделать jpg?

## tendrad

Уважаемые специалисты!

А можно ли из файла Word (1 страница) программными средствами следать формат JPG? Т.е. чтобы не надо было распечатывать и сканировать.

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

принтскрин быстрее сделать...

----------


## tendrad

> принтскрин быстрее сделать...


 Не подходит. Мне не нужно распечатывать. Я качественное изображение буду отправлять по интернету. И принтскрин не дает качество.

----------


## Zelion_D

У меня в Word есть возможность сохранять как PDF. В окне печати, при выборе принтера есть Adobe PDF. Наверное, он появляется после того как Acrobat поставить. Честно говоря, не знаю как он появился  :smileflag:  Но такое есть.

P.S.: Насчёт принтскрина Вы не правы! Если сохранять как bmp, то картинка оригинальная, прямо с Вашего экрана. Если конечно условие качества заключается именно в качестве изображения, а не в том, что оно получается разорванное (если приходится делать несколько принтскринов, но можно их потом склеить).

----------


## The Province

любой программой захвата изображения с монитора (если стандартній принтскрин по какой-то причине не подходит)...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> любой программой захвата изображения с монитора (если стандартній принтскрин по какой-то причине не подходит)...


 а смысл?
к тому же весь документ больше размера экрана...
и что качество может отличатся?

а почему не послать оригинал документа... для чего извраты с картинкой?

----------


## The Province

> а почему не послать оригинал документа... для чего извраты с картинкой?


 это уже другой вопрос из другой сказки..давайте сначала поможем пользователю,ответив конкретно на конкретный вопрос,а потом уже будем обсуждать осмысленность этих действий...

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> это уже другой вопрос из другой сказки.....


 это уточнение вопроса...
поскольку ему нужна картинка чтоб ее послать по интернету...
а картинку так просто не сделать...
либо масштаб малый делать... либо сшивать из двух кусков...

----------


## The Province

> а картинку так просто не сделать...
> либо масштаб малый делать... либо сшивать из двух кусков...


  как по мне-то очень просто...даже тот же пейнт-нет перед вставкой изображения вежливо спрашивает,какой размер картинки желает сделать пользователь...а для отправки можно просто..заархивировать даже два куска и попросить адресата сшить)))
но я просто привык отвечать на конкретный вопрос,а уж потом..догружать. а вопрос был:*Как из Word сделать jpg?*

----------


## AxelF

ALT + printscreen
далее из буфера обмена через paint либо любую другую программу

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... а вопрос был:*Как из Word сделать jpg?*


 а в третьем посту что написано... 
но не подходят ему графические редакторы...
хотя без них в этом случае никуда... поскольку шить из двух частей..

----------


## The Province

> а в третьем посту что написано...


 ерунда (дико извиняюсь!) написана в "третьем посту" ..как будто принтскрин только для распечатки используется...

словом,если уж совсем ничего не подходит и графические редакторы не катят-остается одно...
сфотографировать монитор!

----------


## tendrad

> У меня в Word есть возможность сохранять как PDF. В окне печати, при выборе принтера есть Adobe PDF. Наверное, он появляется после того как Acrobat поставить. Честно говоря, не знаю как он появился  Но такое есть.
> 
> P.S.: Насчёт принтскрина Вы не правы! Если сохранять как bmp, то картинка оригинальная, прямо с Вашего экрана. Если конечно условие качества заключается именно в качестве изображения, а не в том, что оно получается разорванное (если приходится делать несколько принтскринов, но можно их потом склеить).


 Как правильно пишут - текст (с цветными рисунками) - на всю страницу, принтскрин не поможет

----------


## tendrad

> любой программой захвата изображения с монитора (если стандартній принтскрин по какой-то причине не подходит)...


 Какой? Я же чайник...

----------


## The Province

> принтскрин не поможет


 почему? озвучьте точные причины,почему Вам не подходит принтскрин ,пожалуйста!!!


з.ы. программа  какая? да любая! Тот же Снайгит, СкринКапча,   словом- прочитайте,пожалуйста:
http://www.babyblog.ru/community/post/computer/94503

----------


## tendrad

> а смысл?
> к тому же весь документ больше размера экрана...
> и что качество может отличатся?
> 
> а почему не послать оригинал документа... для чего извраты с картинкой?


 Если делать рассылку, то лучше приатачивать изображение, файл Word не все будут открывать.

----------


## The Province

> Если делать рассылку, то лучше приатачивать изображение, файл Word не все будут открывать.


 а типа если  вместо вордовского файла на пару килобайт приаттачить джейпеговскую картинку на пару десятков метров (Вы же не хотите масштабировать?)-то все как один кинутся ее скачивать и открывать? О_О

----------


## tendrad

> а в третьем посту что написано... 
> но не подходят ему графические редакторы...
> хотя без них в этом случае никуда... поскольку шить из двух частей..


 Вот же человек ответил, почему принтскрин не помогает. Принсткрин делает полностью копию экрана, а мне нужно то, что получается, если я файл ворд распечатаю и отсканирую, без всяких служебных полей и на 1 листе.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Как правильно пишут - текст (с цветными рисунками) - на всю страницу, принтскрин не поможет


 Ну так объедините бмпшки в одну большую и всё. Если Вы не умеете, это не значит, что так нельзя.

----------


## tendrad

> а типа если  вместо вордовского файла на пару килобайт приаттачить джейпеговскую картинку на пару десятков метров (Вы же не хотите масштабировать?)-то все как один кинутся ее скачивать и открывать? О_О


 Почему пару десятков - 200 Kb на моем сканере, указываешь - для интернета

----------


## Zelion_D

> Вот же человек ответил, почему принтскрин не помогает. Принсткрин делает полностью копию экрана, а мне нужно то, что получается, если я файл ворд распечатаю и отсканирую, без всяких служебных полей и на 1 листе.


 Ну так в paint'е отрежете всё что не нужно. Не вижу проблемы. Вы дольше на форуме просидите в поисках ответа. Уже бы давно сделали и всё.

----------


## tendrad

Я думаю, что просто никто не написал такую программу, а она очень простая и была бы очень полезна.

----------


## tendrad

> Ну так в paint'е отрежете всё что не нужно. Не вижу проблемы. Вы дольше на форуме просидите в поисках ответа. Уже бы давно сделали и всё.


 Хорошо, будем изучать paint. Я кстати, минут 10 на форуме

----------


## The Province

> Вот же человек ответил, почему принтскрин не помогает. Принсткрин делает полностью копию экрана, а мне нужно то, что получается, если я файл ворд распечатаю и отсканирую, без всяких служебных полей и на 1 листе.


 о Господи!!!
а отредактировать или вырезать нужную часть,не говоря уже о CTRL+PrintScreen- не судьба?

тогда фотографируйте монитор!

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... Принсткрин делает полностью копию экрана, а мне нужно ...


 в том же пеинте можно отрезать все лишнее и добавить нужное...
правда это мазохизм при наличие более продвинутых редакторов...

----------


## tendrad

> в том же пеинте можно отрезать все лишнее и добавить нужное...
> правда это мазохизм при наличие более продвинутых редакторов...


 вот вот, я попробовал, это немножко дурдом

----------


## aleyer

мда, столько мусолить такой простой вопрос.... ТС, поставьте Bullzip PDF Printer



> Multiple output types supported: BMP, JPEG, PCX, PDF, PNG, and TIFF


 Выведите на печать на него, выберите нужный формат, dpi и вуаля

----------


## tendrad

> мда, столько мусолить такой простой вопрос.... ТС, поставьте Bullzip PDF Printer
> 
> Выведите на печать на него, выберите нужный формат, dpi и вуаля


 Наконец-то ответ на мой вопрос. А столько хавчиков. Но я уже с помошью Piant и Microsoft picture manager сделал 2 половинки, нужные мне. Как их сцепить?

----------


## tendrad

> Ну так в paint'е отрежете всё что не нужно. Не вижу проблемы. Вы дольше на форуме просидите в поисках ответа. Уже бы давно сделали и всё.


 Кстати, за это время Вы уже могли бы и программу написать!

----------


## The Province

> Кстати, за это время Вы уже могли бы и программу написать!


 ушел писать аналог Снайгита специально для этого случая..

----------


## tendrad

Я так понял, что слить файлы - еще похлеще проблема...

----------


## tendrad

> мда, столько мусолить такой простой вопрос.... ТС, поставьте Bullzip PDF Printer
> 
> Выведите на печать на него, выберите нужный формат, dpi и вуаля


 Не устанавливается! Требует еще какое-то приложение Framework 2.

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... А столько хавчиков. Но ....


 но мог бы тогда и сам в гугле найти....

----------


## aleyer

> Не устанавливается! Требует еще какое-то приложение Framework 2.


 Это?
Еще это тоже надо для работы.

----------


## tendrad

> но мог бы тогда и сам в гугле найти....


 В гугле можно такое найти, что антивирус потом неделю будет работать :smileflag:

----------


## tendrad

> Это?
> Еще это тоже надо для работы.


 Спасибо

----------


## AxelF

А чё там в ворде предварительного просмотра нету?

----------


## tendrad

> Это?
> Еще это тоже надо для работы.


 Yes! Получилось! Спасибо алаеру, да и остальным тоже за поддержание разговора! Чтоб Вы все были здоровы, наши юные коперники! Чтоб монитор никогда не падал вам на ноги, чтобы "клава" всегда была чистой и помытой без всякого спирта, чтобы вашу "мышку" не съела ни одна кошка! 
И чтоб в схемах там все паялось, как надо и с первого раза!

----------


## Zelion_D

> Кстати, за это время Вы уже могли бы и программу написать!


 Ну да, а то типа у меня больше другой работы нет. Всё бросил и начал писать ненужную программу  :smileflag:  Вообще-то, в своём первом посте этой темы, я уже предложил проинсталлить Adobe Acrobat, который, возможно, добавляет принтер конверта в PDF. Но Вы, почему-то, проигнорировали.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Блин, спецы собрались. И все умничают вместо того, чтобы погуглить что-то типа "word convert jpg"

Программ, конвертирующих документы в изображение или ПДФ, полно. Многие из них работают как виртуальный принтер.

----------


## Zelion_D

> Блин, спецы собрались. И все умничают вместо того, чтобы погуглить что-то типа "word convert jpg"
> 
> Программ, конвертирующих документы в изображение или ПДФ, полно. Многие из них работают как виртуальный принтер.


 Все специально Вас ждали

----------


## The Province

> Блин, спецы собрались. И все умничают вместо того, чтобы погуглить ..."


 здесь собрались неравнодушные люди, с желанием помочь ближнему.  
И подсказывали.В меру своих знаний и компетенции в специфическом вопросе.
 Есть проще или эффективнее решение?
Так может лучше его просто и спокойно подсказать спрашивающему а не набрасывать дерьмо на вентилятор  ?

----------


## Naidi

Можно через CorelDRAW. Копируете текст и всталете в Корел, потом сохраняете с расширением .JPG

----------


## Инферно

Ну вы гоните.
Есть удобная программа (выступающая как драйвер принтера), кидающая документ прямо в нужный графический формат с любым разрешением - Universal Document Converter
Что одну страницу, что весь документ, что отдельно рисунок/табличку.

----------


## Черный Зайчик

какое все это имеет отношение к программированию. кто-то вообще пытался такое писать сам? или только программки качать умеем?

----------


## Zelion_D

Не пробовал  :smileflag:  Не было необходимости, но задача не очень сложная. Взять либу richedit 4.1, прогрузить файл в контрол, получить его DC, сохранить его как jpeg с помощью gdi+. Ничего сверх-сложного  :smileflag:  Напиши, если хочешь  :smileflag:

----------


## orinoko

"E-PDF Converter And Creator Printer" вам в помощь. Сохраняет во что душа пожелает.

----------


## VaRaS

Все намного проще и делается стандартными средствами Windows. Правда сначало сохраняется в формате TIFF. Затем конвертируете в JPG. Если у Вас Оffice 2007 то Microsoft Office Document Image Writer. Если нет, тогда через установку факса. Затем печать отправлять на факс. Можно любые данные выводить. В любом случае для получения конечного результата надо немного (мин 5) повозиться.

----------


## tendrad

Господа, возникла очередная проблема. Я успешно пользовался Bullzip. Но при попытке выдать на печать 2 страницы (чтобы конвертировать в jpg), выводится только одна. При этом объем этого файла раза в 2 больше. Но какими программами не просматривал, видна только первая страница. Возникает вопрос - как вывести 2 и более страниц (преобразовать из формата word в jpg средствами виртуального принтера Bullzip)? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## tendrad

> Все намного проще и делается стандартными средствами Windows. Правда сначало сохраняется в формате TIFF. Затем конвертируете в JPG. Если у Вас Оffice 2007 то Microsoft Office Document Image Writer. Если нет, тогда через установку факса. Затем печать отправлять на факс. Можно любые данные выводить. В любом случае для получения конечного результата надо немного (мин 5) повозиться.


 Тут все понятно, кроме того, как из doc сделать tiff. Сохранить как - нет там tiff.

----------


## aleyer

> Господа, возникла очередная проблема. Я успешно пользовался Bullzip. Но при попытке выдать на печать 2 страницы (чтобы конвертировать в jpg), выводится только одна. При этом объем этого файла раза в 2 больше. Но какими программами не просматривал, видна только первая страница. Возникает вопрос - как вывести 2 и более страниц (преобразовать из формата word в jpg средствами виртуального принтера Bullzip)? Заранее благодарю.


 jpg не поддерживает многостраничность, если я правильно помню, от чего увеличивается объем файла - без понятия... можно сохранять в pdf или в jpg предварительно поставив птичку для сохранения каждой страницы в отдельный файл.

----------


## tendrad

> jpg не поддерживает многостраничность, если я правильно помню, от чего увеличивается объем файла - без понятия... можно сохранять в pdf или в jpg предварительно поставив птичку для сохранения каждой страницы в отдельный файл.


 Как поставить птичку (где?) я пока не нашел. Но указал число страниц на странице - 2. Оказалось - приемлемый вариант. Спасибо, хотя нужно еще прояснить для себя, вдруг страниц будет 3 и больше.

----------


## chudak

Что то я не понял такого грандиозного обсуждения такой простейшей задачи...

Если мне нужно сделать изображение в JPG, я элементарно снимаю скрин с прокруткой программой FastStone Capture. 1 скрин - работы на 5-10 секунд.
Пример того что получилось можно посмотреть здесь: http://picasaweb.google.com/chudakchel/MQLJML#5549580385757293858 419 кб, (кликнуть на Увеличенный вид) , оригинал страницы в Ворде - в прикреплённом файле...
Если подходит,  присылайте ваш текст на [email protected]  - подсоблю.

----------

